# Macanudo Gold Label Hampton Court Cigar Review - Great smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I usually only enjoy a 50+ guage smoke, but this 42 holds it's ground. Mild, smooth creamy taste, slow burn, light cedar flavor. A great 45 min smoke.

Read the full review here: Macanudo Gold Label Hampton Court Cigar Review - Great smoke


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Macanudo Gold Label Hampton Court Cigar Review - Great Smoke*

I usually only enjoy a 50+ guage smoke, but this 42 holds it's ground. Mild, smooth creamy taste, slow burn, light cedar flavor. A great 45 min smoke.

Read the full review here: Macanudo Gold Label Hampton Court Cigar Review - Great Smoke


----------

